# 6x2x2



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Currently have in stock a 6x2x2 BRAND NEW still in the wrapper Vivarium by seabray
Solid backed!!
Cancelled order £275!!!

Collection from us in sidcup or local delivery may be possible


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Price now reduced to just
£225


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll have more luck in the classifieds section. Back to the front page, down a bit, classifieds, equipment.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Right lets see who can put their money where their mouths are
£150
must be gone as in out the shop by 12 midday on new years eve


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

If its brand new and not assembled can't you post it?..


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Its assembled


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Has this gone?


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

This one has gone and was old stock, new but old stock, Brand new, straight out of the factory are now £225. 22mm wood


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay thanks.


----------

